# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Sad Shayari

## friendlygal786

JJaan kar bhi woh Mujhe jaan na paaye,
Aaj tak woh Mujhe pehchaan na paaye,
Khud hi kar li bewafai humne,
taaki unpar koi ilzaam na aaye


Nakaam si koshish kiya karte hain,
Hum hain ki unse pyar kiya karte hain,
Khuda ne takdir me ek tuta tara nahi likha,
Aur hum hain ki chaand ki aarzu kiya karte hain


Milna itifaak tha bicharna naseeb tha
Wo utna he door ho gaya jitna kareeb tha
Hum usko dekhne k liye taraste he rahe
Jis shaks ki hatheli pe hamara naseeb tha


Kaash banane wale ne humein aansoo banaya hota,
Aur mehboob ki aankhon me basaya hota,
Jab girte unki aankh se unki god me,
Thoda marne ka maja bhi aaya hota


Zindagi ki raho me jab aage aage jaaoge,
Peeche ek saaya tum hurdum paaoge,
Mudkar dekhoge to tanhaayi hogi,
Agar mehsoos karoge to humko paaoge


Zuban hi sirf ek zaria nahi
Jo aap lafzon ko samajh paayenge
kabhi aankhon mein jhaank kar dekhiye
Hazaro alfaz khud-ba-khud bikhar jayenge



Dard se dosti ho gayi hai doston,
Zindagi bedard ho gayi hai doston,
Kya hua jo jal gaya aashiyana humara,
Magar door tak roshni ho gayi hai doston


Ankho me aansuo ko ubhar ne na diya,
Mitti ke motiyo ko bikhar ne na diya,
Jis raah pe pade the tere kadamo ke nishan,
Us raah se kisi ko gujar ne na diya

----------


## Khamoshi

Oh God...thats rally sad poetry..
great sharing sis..

*Zindagi ki raho me jab aage aage jaaoge,
Peeche ek saaya tum hurdum paaoge,
Mudkar dekhoge to tanhaayi hogi,
Agar mehsoos karoge to humko paaoge
*  :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

pehla shair he katil tha...all of them are v.nice...i loved the first shair...thanks 4 sharing...

----------


## friendlygal786

thanx 4 liking both sis's  :Smile: 

my favs r third and sixth

----------

